# Tone Curve vs Basic Sliders



## Lew (Jun 5, 2012)

I use the sliders and haven't a clue as to when or how to use the tone curve. Is it used in addition to or instead of, etc ..? Mine are 16 bit grey scale tiff's from scanned negatives.
Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi Lew.  Consider the tone curve as 'fine tuning'?  The Basic sliders are for the heavy lifting and major adjustments, and the tone curve allow you to affect much narrower tonal ranges.


----------

